
Appeals Court Overturns 2007 Unix Copyright Decision - gasull
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/09/08/25/0021246/Appeals-Court-Overturns-2007-Unix-Copyright-Decision?from=rss
======
bdfh42
I rather thought that the court set aside a summary judgement - saying there
was sufficient grounds to require a trial of the facts.

No decision as to copyright ownership was made.

